# Mirror mirror on the...... Background???



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I got to thinking, while I was drinking, about something sinking..
In my mind.
Something to find, of a different kind, for the fishes, to make some wishes,
and look at themselves, if they don't mind!
Maybe a mirror on the back, of their tank, instead of just black.
A mirror to appear, as tho far is near, and as near as far,
the fishes will see... themselves! Har har! :lol:

O.K so I ain't no poet. 
But does anyone have a mirror as their background? I assume you could just get one cut to size and silicone it on the back glass. And it would sure make the tank look alot bigger?
But would the fish freak out looking at their own reflection?
Any thoughts on this or should I just go drink some more??? :dancing:


----------



## royal78j (Feb 27, 2008)

I had one on a 30 gallon. I had it custom cut at a mirror shop for under $20. a couple of my cichlids attacked their reflection for a while but eventially became conditioned to it. it did make the tank look much larger. I had all light colored gravel, coral, and rocks. very nice look. I think I might have been drinking too when I came up with the idea.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Another thought.... would a male fish color up more, constantly trying to be brighter and more beautiful than "the other fish" i.e. his reflection? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ccol74 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a mirror background on my 75. My fish don't even seem to notice thats its there. I used to have an aquarium that didn't have a mirror background and I havent noticed any difference in the color of the fish.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

*ccol74*
Do you have any pics of that tank. Does it look alot bigger with the mirror?


----------



## Fatty#2 (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree with royal78j, the mirrored back ground makes my 37 gallon look much larger. It really makes the aquarium much brighter as well because instead of the light being absorbed by a black or another colored background it reflects out of the tank, this is possibly why the fish look more brightly colored. The one drawback is the fish still dont seem to get it and they attack themselves in the mirror. Which provides good exercise i guess because they eat like crazy...lol.


----------



## ccol74 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Boomr*
I dont have any good pics that actually show the background all that well, but yes it does make the tank look bigger. It makes the tank look wider than it actually is.


----------



## Hamish (Mar 17, 2008)

It would definately make the fish color up more. Over here a lot of people who keeps apistos have a mirror in the tank, not as background though.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

My 37g has a mirror back. Everytime i put a new fish in the tank, they swin dirrectly to the back and fight with their reflection. After a while they get used to it, but every now and then they flare up because of it.I know it's a horrible picture, but my d70 is MIA. I will try to get some better pictures of it today for you.









The substrate is fixed now. I let my little brother aquascape the tank that go-around.

I havent noticed the fish being "brighter", if you want more color out of your fish, i would say buy some good bulbs! But Everyone is right, the mirror does make it look bigger.


----------

